# Fatty Fatty 2x8



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 17, 2011)

My fatty pusher.














Got some mix ready for 2.5 lbs of meat



















Here fatty fatty







Done a little cosmetic to em. Now meet the fatty family.

Dad, Mom and baby fatty all snug in their wrappings ready to do some napping in the cooooola.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 17, 2011)

Looking good Nepas

Can't wait to see how the family comes out


----------



## meateater (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 17, 2011)

Mrs Fatty got a new wrap and some cajun goodness to wear to the bbq.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 18, 2011)

Cool idea Nepas!


----------



## jjwdiver (Jun 18, 2011)

I like the pusher idea!  What all is in the fatty?  did you add the stuff into the tube, any rolling is of items, and how did you get the bacon wrap to go diagonally to the roll?  Inquiring minds want to know!   Plus we'd like to see the "after" family photos!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 18, 2011)

jjwdiver said:


> I like the pusher idea!  What all is in the fatty?  did you add the stuff into the tube, any rolling is of items, and how did you get the bacon wrap to go diagonally to the roll?  Inquiring minds want to know!   Plus we'd like to see the "after" family photos!


The fatty is 80/20 GB with some salt, pepper, mustard seed, paprika, red pepper flake and cure 1. The seasonings are to taste. Only measured the cure which was 1/2 tsp.

Yes i added the meat mix into the tube and used the tapper to stuff into the tube.

The bacon i just weaved diagonally is all.

Yup for sure pics after of the family.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 18, 2011)

Great idea nepas


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 19, 2011)

Fatty family on the MAK pellet grill.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 19, 2011)

Fatty family just about done.







Now for the $ shots

Fatty dad.













Fatty baby.













Fatty Mom.







Tequila makes her clothes fall off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











The whole fam damnly


----------



## captturbo (Jun 19, 2011)

Those slices all look scrumptous! They look more like sausage then GB to me. Nice job. Why am I always hungry?


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 19, 2011)

Looks Great Nepas, how long did you smoke them and at what temps?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 20, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> Looks Great Nepas, how long did you smoke them and at what temps?




Had the pellet pooper going at 325 until my insta read got an it of 160 which took around 33 mins for dad & baby fatty. Mom took around 47 mins cuz the had clothes on.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad to see the piston worked out for ya Nepas!


----------

